# Harmony 670???'s



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I get my TV and Haromony remote some time this afternoon! WOOT WOOT cant wait. It will be my first HD TV. Anyway I know I am going to have questions on the remote programming. First off, I have an old school XBOX, will the remote run the DVD functions? I dont have the xbox remote anymore but have wireless controllers will this work with the harmony for the functions I want? I also want to be able to "watch TV" with the AVS on but sometime watch without the surround on, I've tried to find out how to do this and dont come up with much. Need to try and make this as wife friendly as possible or I will end up with no surround. Thanks again Love the site!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go_Ducks said:


> First off, I have an old school XBOX, will the remote run the DVD functions? I dont have the xbox remote anymore but have wireless controllers will this work with the harmony for the functions I want? I also want to be able to "watch TV" with the AVS on but sometime watch without the surround on, I've tried to find out how to do this and dont come up with much. Need to try and make this as wife friendly as possible or I will end up with no surround. Thanks again Love the site!!


1) The Harmony will not control the xbox unless you teach it to, meaning pointing the wireless controller at the Harmony and learning each function.

2) do you have your tuner on the TV from a PVR or some sort of sat box? if you have the sound routed to the TV then this will not be an issue as you just dont turn on the Receiver and just use the TV speakers. You can easily program the Harmony to leave the surround mode off when the system is first turned on as well and if you want you just push a button that you assign to select the surround mode. This may be a bit cumbersome to set up but once its done it should work.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

> You can easily program the Harmony to leave the surround mode off when the system is first turned on as well and if you want you just push a button that you assign to select the surround mode. This may be a bit cumbersome to set up but once its done it should work.


Once I hit the button to turn on the reciever, will the volume controls move to the reciever? Or will vol up and down control the TV volume?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go_Ducks said:


> Once I hit the button to turn on the reciever, will the volume controls move to the reciever? Or will vol up and down control the TV volume?


That depends on how you program the remote using the software, it is very step by step and will ask you what you want to use as the volume control (receiver or TV).


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

> That depends on how you program the remote using the software, it is very step by step and will ask you what you want to use as the volume control (receiver or TV).


I know I can program the "watch tv" button to have the reciever control the volume, but if I have the "watch TV" to just turn on the TV and then another button to turn on the reciever, can I program it to switch the volume at that point, then turn off reciever and it switches back to TV volume. or would it just be easy to have the listen to music button turn on the TV mutted and the reciever/HDDVR both on and control the volume thru the AVS. then just turn the TV off if I just want music. I think I am just making this complicated, should make more since when I actually have the remote yes?? LOL


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

I have an old school pioneer VSX-454 that I want to use until I can get a 606. My question is is that I dont have the remote and it isnt in harmony's list of AVS. i do have an universal remote that I can pwr up and down and volume up and down. Will the Harmony 670 "learn" from the universal remote for these two commands? Would help alot, The new TV speakers are worse than I thought they would be.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go_Ducks said:


> Will the Harmony 670 "learn" from the universal remote for these two commands?


Yes, The Harmony should be able to "learn" them.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

> Yes, The Harmony should be able to "learn" them


Thanks Tony, hopefully I can get it set up tonight. The min anyway the TV Cable and the reciever for "Watch TV"

So I should be able to hit "WTV" and it will turn on the TV to HDMI input The Cable box on and the AVS on. And add commands or whatever so that the AVS controls the Volume and the Cable box controls the Channels/DVR/ETC


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Go_Ducks said:


> So I should be able to hit "WTV" and it will turn on the TV to HDMI input The Cable box on and the AVS on. And add commands or whatever so that the AVS controls the Volume and the Cable box controls the Channels/DVR/ETC


Yes, you should just be able to use the "watch TV" button. I use the Harmony 880 and it works just as you describe.


----------



## Go_Ducks (Oct 17, 2008)

Everything works 4.0, didnt even have to learn the remote, must be in there updated list or something the avs works fine. They also added a live button and DVR list already too, so didnt have to change buttons for that either!

Thanks


----------

